# How to specify parameter for gfortran?



## fender0107401 (Mar 18, 2009)

As we know, we can use make.conf specify something for c and c++.

Now, I am compiling gnu_octave. :e

My question is how to transfer my "cputype" and "optimization_level" to gfortran using /etc/make.conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you looked at /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf?


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 18, 2009)

In /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf is nothing about fortran, but I found a variable in gnu octave's Makefile:"FFLAGS", and I added the following line into /etc/make.conf and recompile octave.


> FFLAGS=-O2 -mtune=athlon64


When I recompile octave, I found compiler have it. :e 

Seems solved.


----------

